# 5-Way Shot?



## NoFear526 (Sep 4, 2008)

I called my Vet to ask them what shots I need to get for my 8 month old colt. 

I was told he needs the 5-Way shot, and the West Nile. Then I was advised to give him the same shot next month, to act as a booster.

Then he was set for the rest of the year, until next year.

I am taking some girls from the barn out to a big tack store which is about 40 minutes away today, they also sell vaccines. But they don't have one listed as the "5-way".

So what all is included in the 5-Way shot?

Here is the website with the vaccines they carry. Would anyone happen to know which one would be the 5-way? I know I can ask the people there as well, but I'm afraid they might just tell me the wrong one. I'm very paranoid about my little guy getting everything he needs, and the RIGHT one.

Vaccines

THANKS!


----------



## NoFear526 (Sep 4, 2008)

Oh this dumb website won't let me direct you straight to the vaccines. So if you click on the tab labeled "Wormers and Vaccines" then click on the "vaccines" link it'll take you there. Sorry!


----------



## Ryle (Jul 13, 2007)

Well, there are lots of different 5-way shots---the companies combine different things. Generally for a foal you are looking for EEE, WEE, WNV, Tetanus, Influenza and EHV 1&4 (also called Rhino). Rabies is also recommended by the AAEP for all horses/foals.

You can find the AAEP recommendations here:
http://www.aaep.org/images/files/FoalVaccinationfinal108.pdf


----------



## NoFear526 (Sep 4, 2008)

Thank you. I have spoken to a vet and know what to look for. I believe the store only has a 4-way, which means I will have to find the other three vaccines on their own or at a different store.

Thank you for the help!


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Or you can purchase them from the vet directly.


----------



## Peggysue (Mar 29, 2008)

Horsevaccines4less.com is where I buy my vaccines I pay a little more and get the Prestige V and Prevenile after many many hours of research last year


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I got mine from valleyvet.com (they have great service). Although they don't carry West Nile one. 

Also both vets I talked to said the strangles vaccine should be intranasal, the shot does no good.


----------



## Peggysue (Mar 29, 2008)

Equine Vaccine Product Chart: Compare Horse Vaccines

here is a comparsion chart showing what vaccines cover what that I foudn really helpful..


----------



## Ryle (Jul 13, 2007)

The Drs Foster and Smith chart is pretty good, but it only covers a small selection of the vaccines available. (The ones they sell) 

This one isn't as pretty, but covers a broader range of vaccines:
Lambriar Animal Health Care - Equine Vaccine Chart


----------

